# Suffering from Belly Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Like many people, you probably suffer from regional fat storage issues. That is, while you store fat over your entire body, it’s probably most noticeable in certain areas, and it’s from these areas in which we struggle most to lose fat. You know the problem areas.These problem areas are influenced heavily by your hormonal environment, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

